# All dialects: to vomit



## wriight

Fun topic  Discussion of PA/JA راجع in another thread led to this -- there've been odd threads about individual terms before, by the looks of it, but nothing consolidated.

For Lebanese, I'm most personally-comfortable with استفرغ, but in descending order of popularity (AFAICT) there also exist نَتَق وراجع ورَوْجع. (And راجع is evidently a thing in general Levantine, too)

It seems طرَش exists but is no longer too common in EA, and, in lots of places, رجّع is a common variant.

What else?


----------



## elroy

Palestinian:

I know نتأ (what I say) and استفرغ.


----------



## I.K.S.

In Morocco:    تقيا , تبوع , رد


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> Palestinian:
> 
> I know نتأ (what I say) and استفرغ.



I'm the opposite, I use استفرغ .

However, when speaking to Iraqis I say زاع أو زوّع.


----------



## tounsi51

In TA ردّ


----------



## Hemza

راجع is used with this purpose in some places?? To my knowledge (at least in Morocco), it means "to revise".



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> In Morocco:  تقيا , تبوع , رد


I've always believed تبوع was for kids only hahah. I only know ردّ


----------



## I.K.S.

Hemza said:


> راجع is used with this purpose in some places?? To my knowledge (at least in Morocco), it means "to revise".


and when returning the tea back to the kettle in order to make more balanced


----------



## Ghabi

Do you use different terms when you want to be more/less polite? Like the difference between "puke" and "throw up" in English?


----------



## She'lock Holmes

Personally, I only use استفرغ and never heard anything else from my family.


----------



## djara

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> In Morocco: تقيا , تبوع , رد


Same in Tunisia (with regional differences). 
Note: in Tunisia, تباوع is only used when nothing is coming out (spasms and sound but no vomit).


----------



## normordm

To me in Sudan, طَرَش is equivalent to puke and استفرغ is equivalent to throw up.


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> and when returning the tea back to the kettle in order to make more balanced


تعيش نهار تسمع خبر ههههههههه


----------



## cherine

wriight said:


> Fun topic


Fun indeed


> It seems طرَش exists but is no longer too common in EA, and, in lots of places, رجّع is a common variant.


I had forgotten this word, I don't even remember when was the last time I heard it. But it feels this answer Ghabi's question about less formal/more rude words: this would be it. Like what Normordm said for Sudanese usage:


normordm said:


> To me in Sudan, طَرَش is equivalent to puke and استفرغ is equivalent to throw up.



In Egypt, the most common I know, at least in Alexandria, is ragga3 رَجّع. There's also اتقايا et2aaya (from the fuS7a taqyya2a تَقَيَّأ) and estafragh استفرغ.
These are all verbs, but the only noun I know is used is targii3 ترجيع.


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> I'm the opposite, I use استفرغ .


 استفرغ is not used in the Galilee.  My speech is a Galilee-Jerusalem hybrid, and for this particular lemma I use the Galilean word. 


normordm said:


> in Sudan, طَرَش is equivalent to puke


 Another false friend!  طرش in Palestinian Arabic is “to paint (a wall, etc.)”!   What is the noun for “vomit”?  Is it طراشة by any chance? (That’s “paint” as a noun in Palestinian.) 


cherine said:


> the only noun I know is used is targii3 ترجيع


 The noun that goes with نتأ is نتاء.  I don’t know what those who use استفرغ use for “vomit” as a noun. استفراغ?


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> Another false friend!  طرش in Palestinian Arabic is “to paint (a wall, etc.)”!


In Morocco طرش means to slap hahaha.



cherine said:


> In Egypt, the most common I know, at least in Alexandria, is ragga3 رَجّع.



The only one used by my Egyptian friend.


----------



## tounsi51

In TA the noun is ردان


----------



## Ghabi

djara said:


> Note: in Tunisia, تباوع is only used when nothing is coming out (spasms and sound but no vomit).


It's very interesting you make this distinction! So you can say something like "I kept اتباوع but just couldn't اتقيا", right? (Sorry, have no idea how to express this in Tunisian!)


----------



## djara

Ghabi said:


> So you can say something like "I kept اتباوع but just couldn't اتقيا",


Exactly! Except that in Maghrebian, for the first person singular, we replace the hamza with a ن and say نتباوع and نتقيا


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks @djara ! Can you write out the whole sentence in Arabic please?


----------



## oopqoo

elroy said:


> The noun that goes with نتأ is نتاء.


I was told that it's نِتاقة (I guess my friend wrote it with ق because it's colloquial and it's unclear whether it should be written with ق or ء).


----------



## djara

Ghabi said:


> Can you write out the whole sentence in Arabic please?


قعدت نتباوع، نتباوع، وما نجّمتش نتقيّا/نرد
q3at nitbaawa3, nitbaawa3, w-maa najjamtich nitqayya/nrud
Repeating the verb نتباوع is a way of translating 'I kept'


----------



## Ghabi

Great, thanks!


----------



## elroy

oopqoo said:


> نِتاقة


 Interesting!  Must be a regional variant; I’ve never heard it.  Where was the person from who said it?


----------



## oopqoo

Nazareth


----------



## elroy

Interesting!  We often speak of “Galilean” as though it were a monolithic entity, but in reality there are lots of inter-Galilean differences.  When I say “Galilean” in this forum, it’s typically shorthand for “the Galilean I know.”   I’m not _particularly_ familiar with the Nazareth dialect; my mom grew up there and her mother was from there, but her father was from Jerusalem and she herself has spent the majority of her life in the Jerusalem area.  She says نتاء.


----------



## momai

djara said:


> Same in Tunisia (with regional differences).
> Note: in Tunisia, تباوع is only used when nothing is coming out (spasms and sound but no vomit).


Isn't this غثيان?
This would be either itzoulo3 or la3yet mi3de in my dialect. The verbs are لعت معدتي or اتزولعت
To vomit is as in other levantine dialects راجع أو استفرغ. Furthermore, a doctor would ask you فيي قيء شي or فيي مراجعة شي.


----------



## djara

momai said:


> Isn't this غثيان?


I think غثيان is nausea; when you feel sick but no spasms yet and no sound. 'a feeling of illness in the stomach that makes you think you are going to vomit.' (Cambridge English dictionary)


----------



## Dodo11

In my husband's bedouin dialect from Deir Ezzor they say تِرِع for he vomited and تَرع for vomit, but he doesn't know the origin of this verb.


----------



## Schem

It's يطرّش in my dialect while يرجّع and يستفرغ are more polite/formal terms.

Nausea is غثيان but a more common expression is حامت/لاعت/قلبت كبدي (xāmat/lā3at/glebat tsabdi) to indicate that someone may be nauseous although it's also commonly used metaphorically in cringe or upsetting situations.


----------



## WadiH

طرش also has the meaning of "to send" (still commonly used in Gulf Arabic but was widespread in bedouin / Arabian dialects generally).  A messenger would be called طَرْش and مطْراش, plural طروش and مطاريش, respectively (hence the popular song يا طروش).

The link with طرش in the sense of vomiting is that both senses originate from the sense of "to push".  This is because Arabs use a number of other words in the sense of both "push" and "send" (دزّ and كزّ can literally mean to push something or someone, or to figuratively push them by sending them as messengers, دزّ لهم فلان, and from there it evolved to دزّيت له رسالة).  The word طرش was just another synonym for "push" that also acquired the meaning of vomiting because ... well you know how it works. 



elroy said:


> Interesting!  We often speak of “Galilean” as though it were a monolithic entity, but in reality there are lots of inter-Galilean differences.  When I say “Galilean” in this forum, it’s typically shorthand for “the Galilean I know.”   I’m not _particularly_ familiar with the Nazareth dialect; my mom grew up there and her mother was from there, but her father was from Jerusalem and she herself has spent the majority of her life in the Jerusalem area.  She says نتاء.



We have نتق meaning the gag or reflex that leads to vomiting.  I think نتأ is just a reflex of that.


----------



## tounsi51

Wadi Hanifa said:


> طرش also has the meaning of "to send" (still commonly used in Gulf Arabic but was widespread in bedouin / Arabian dialects generally).  A messenger would be called طَرْش and مطْراش, plural طروش and مطاريش, respectively (hence the popular song يا طروش).
> 
> The link with طرش in the sense of vomiting is that both senses originate from the sense of "to push".  This is because Arabs use a number of other words in the sense of both "push" and "send" (دزّ and كزّ can literally mean to push something or someone, or to figuratively push them by sending them as messengers, دزّ لهم فلان, and from there it evolved to دزّيت له رسالة).  The word طرش was just another synonym for "push" that also acquired the meaning of vomiting because ... well you know how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> We have نتق meaning the gag or reflex that leads to vomiting.  I think نتأ is just a reflex of that.



In Tunisian Arabic دزّ  means to push while in Kuwaiti Arabic for example it means to send


----------



## Schem

Wadi Hanifa said:


> طرش also has the meaning of "to send" (still commonly used in Gulf Arabic but was widespread in bedouin / Arabian dialects generally).  A messenger would be called طَرْش and مطْراش, plural طروش and مطاريش, respectively (hence the popular song يا طروش).



طرَش and طرّش are both found although the former has the meaning "to travel" in Gassim and has fallen out of use.


----------



## djara

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunisian Arabic دزّ means to push while in Kuwaiti Arabic for example it means to send


It can also mean to send in Tunisian. Cf. the song دز جوابي لجربة send my letter to Djerba


----------

